# Anyone use an Epson 9600 for Dye Sub?



## BigWorm305 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hello,

I have myself an Epson Stylus Pro 9600, have bulk ink cartridges.

I want to know if anyone out there is using the 9600 for sublimation, if so,

a. What inks are you using?
b. What RIP program / icc profiles are you using?


I'm looking to just jump on board with what may be working for somebody else and keep it moving, I've had the machine sitting for a while and have had no success with the inks and program the previous owner was using.

I am constantly doing head cleanings and nozzle checks, I understand the issue with letting them sit.

THANK YOU.


----------



## Steve Fuentes (Mar 30, 2016)

You said you have a bulk system already in place? I'm messaging you now.


----------



## BigWorm305 (Jun 27, 2013)

anyone else?


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

Sure. Great printer for dye sub. Not very fast, but good quality print. There are several reliable ink companies that sell bulk ink for that printer. Any of the big names. You can run the OEM driver, Wasatch, Ergosoft, Onyx, etc. Just need to make sure profiles are available or that you can make them.


----------



## winnerjetmandy (Jun 29, 2016)

yes, you need clean your printhead firstly, you can choose cleaning liquid that is special for ink you used before, then you can transfer ink type, epson 9600 can use sublimation ink


----------



## vlaj (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello...i use a 9600 for the last couple of months...works great once i got behind all the little things u have to take care of when converting to sublimation.


----------



## Opozos (Jan 9, 2021)

vlaj said:


> Hello...i use a 9600 for the last couple of months...works great once i got behind all the little things u have to take care of when converting to sublimation.


Do you still use the epson 9600?
What troubles do you run into while using it?
I’m might get one too


----------

